

I've got an idea, prototype and some great results- but no business plan. - scied

I'm in scientific higher education. I've created a web-based lab guide for students, that walks them through lab procedures, but where they can record their data and responses to lab questions. The instructor can review these things easily.<p>I was able to test this out with over 500 students, and got some great responses-- Over 90% of the students wanted to use this system in the future. On end-of-semester course surveys, nearly 20% of people who wrote in additional comments about the course requested that this be used in the future.<p>I'd like to keep developing this project, but am uncertain what I can do with it. Major textbook publishing companies are working on similar systems-- in those cases, they sell subscriptions to their online labs for ~$25.00/student-semester. I have no logical reason to believe that mine will be better than theirs-- especially as I do this so far by myself, at home after work, and after my kid is in bed-- though I of course feel that it mine is done well. The only 'advantages' I may even have is a personal knowledge of the actual science content (which is introductory anyway), and contacts with a single large university that will likely be willing to keep testing this out.<p>I don't mind doing this as a hobby because I enjoy it-- but I would like to make money through this eventually. Is it possible to compete against a gigantic company on a niche product? At part-time? What might be a good business model for someone in this situation?
======
mopatches
"Is it possible to compete against a gigantic company on a niche product?"
Yup, this is actually the only way to compete when you're small :)

Your knowledge of and passion for the science content is your biggest
advantage. Leverage that into building an outstanding product.

Your large university connection is also a great advantage. Keep expanding
there, get them to endorse you and then grow to more university labs.

Build the business at your own rate. Your chances of success increase with the
time you put into it. This could become a nice small business, augmenting your
current income, as you work on it part time.

Since you're not a social app going for scale, try to get someone to pay for
it ($n/student) sooner rather than later. That will be yet another level of
validation.

